# rewire an air conditioner?



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If possible. I have on hand a 220V unit (window) that I'd like to rewire down to 110V. Unit has one of the two prong (plus a ground prong) set-up for 220V. I don't have an outlet available for the 220 plug.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Does the unit say it will run on 110V ?? I am not sure I have ever seen an air conditioner that would run on both. Maybe lots of them. I am just not familiar with them. The first thing would be to make sure it will operate on 110V. Look into the box or near the box where the cord goes in and see if there is a schematic there that tells you anything.


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

I don't remember ever servicing a window a/c that was dual voltage, not to say they don't make them as grandpa said you need to look at the diagram or in the manual to find out.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Never seen a dual voltage air conditioner. You might have to pull 220V or find a different AC…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If it is 220 the prongs are not straight they are at an angle.
Does it say 220 on it?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have seen 220V circuits for air conditioners that had 3 prongs on the plug. One round ground like all 110v today uses, one straight up and down (verticle) like all 110V uses today and the third prong was flat but horizontal (opposite of the other flat prong). Those are available and are usually rated at 20 amps.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Can we see the plug on the end of the cord?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

cr1, that works only if the 110v circuits are out of phase. If you happen to get lucky you will get 220V and if not you get 110V


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

It was just an idea. The only window this beast will fit is in the kitchen, right above the stove. there are two 220V circuits right under the window. One for the oven/stove, the other for the dryer. Dryer is a three wire set-up, stove is a four wire set-up. Possible to use an old dryer cord to re-wire the a/c for use?


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

If you already have an outlet wired go to the home store and get the correct receptical it's a 10 minute job.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

stove and dryer still in use, can I pig-tail two wires out to another box?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Possible but then there is the risk of a problem. pigtail 3 wires out. Than that take a smaller wire out into the open and you are attaching to a 30 AMP breaker for power….....I wouldn't give advice to do this


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

unit will be in the next yard sale. I have a "loaner" that runs on 110V that is installed right now.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd put a new 220 receptacle in and run it off that! I have never seen a 220/110 air conditioner.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with Jim. I've never seen a dual voltage either; and I've looked!


----------



## acducey (Jul 17, 2011)

All you have to do is evacuate the unit, change out the original compressor and capacitors, rewire the new one, replace the refrigerant, and install a different plug; a piece of cake.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes that is correct. All we will use is the old case that fits into the window. LOL and maybe the knob on the switch if we don't crack it taking it off.


----------

